# Costco "Techlite" 3xAAA lights updated, 250 lumens



## Canuke (Jan 25, 2013)

Some time ago, Costco was selling 3-packs of cheap 3xAAA lights originally rated at 150, then 200 lumens.

There's a third generation out now. Rated at 250 lumens, no surprise there -- but what really caught my eye was the packaging not only flogging the Cree emitter and model, but even the flux bin! That's the first time I've seen that in a B & M light, let alone a cheapie.

Got a pic of them, didn't buy any. $19.99, with the older 200 lumens knocked down to $16.99.


----------



## Beamhead (Jan 26, 2013)

I picked up the new ones for $14.69 after coupon yesterday.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jan 26, 2013)

Now if they appear in Costco UK at that price makes them an awesome buy at just a tad over £4 each.They did a 5 pack of a decent penlight in the the UK last year for around the £20 mark.


----------



## mccririck (Jan 26, 2013)

mcnair55 said:


> Now if they appear in Costco UK at that price makes them an awesome buy at just a tad over £4 each.They did a 5 pack of a decent penlight in the the UK last year for around the £20 mark.


 That was the Snap-On branded ones wasnt it? They're ok not very floody though.


----------



## dlong (Jan 27, 2013)

So, I have the packages side-by-side, looking at the FL1 standard information. The XPG-R4 (250 Lumens) has 5000 cd (flood?) vs the XPG (200 Lumens) has 6000 cd (spot?). The 250 has 130 m beam range vs the 200 having 150 m. So they upped the amperage to get 250 lm? It is still an XPG. right?


----------



## RedShift42 (Jan 28, 2013)

Does anyone have a comparative opinion of the newer 250lm lights vs. the previous 200lm lights? 

I've got both here still in the package (picked up the 250's this weekend for $15, BTW), deciding which to return.
The housing is somewhat different between the two, and I think I prefer the older style (3/16" longer, slightly better knurling, flat-spotted head, more recessed tail switch).


----------



## dlong (Jan 28, 2013)

I think that I'm with you on the the 200 lm vs the 250 lm. I do prefer the look of the 200 lm over the 250 lm.


----------



## sinnyc (Jan 28, 2013)

I saw these yesterday as I was heading out of Costco but passed as I didn't know anything about them. Are they worth having as "here and there around the house backups" or are they junk?


----------



## Canuke (Jan 28, 2013)

dlong said:


> It is still an XPG. right?



Looked like it to me. These have been XP-G for a while; even a run of the original 150 lumen units had XP-G's despite saying "XP-E" on the packaging; I know as I have six of those. Not exactly the most precise labelling here. For that reason among others, I didn't bother picking these up as I figured they were probably not different enough from the earlier ones.


----------



## dlong (Jan 28, 2013)

sinnyc said:


> I saw these yesterday as I was heading out of Costco but passed as I didn't know anything about them. Are they worth having as "here and there around the house backups" or are they junk?



They are great for throwing around the house/car. IMHO, cheap with coupon (@ $5 each) and much better built than anything that you can buy for $5 at a local store. You might get similar pricing/quality from DX (or similar eBay sellers), if you searched, but you don't get the easy return exchange/policy of Costco.


----------



## sinnyc (Jan 28, 2013)

dlong said:


> They are great for throwing around the house/car. IMHO, cheap with coupon (@ $5 each) and much better built than anything that you can buy for $5 at a local store. You might get similar pricing/quality from DX (or similar eBay sellers), if you searched, but you don't get the easy return exchange/policy of Costco.



Ahh. Good to know, thank you. I'll take a closer look during next Saturday's weekly pilgrimage to Costco.


----------



## greenlight (Jan 28, 2013)

I haven't seen this much excitement for a triple AAA flashlight in a long time.


----------



## sinnyc (Jan 29, 2013)

greenlight said:


> I haven't seen this much excitement for a triple AAA flashlight in a long time.



Heheheh. I've actually been looking for some inexpensive 2xAA lights to keep around the house. I seem to find myself looking at things I covet but don't make sense cost-wise for tossing in a drawer like foursevens Quarks, Eagletac D25's, or the 1xAA Sunwayman V11R with extender. Or, I find myself searching through much cheaper lights like those on DX that I can't find too much info on. So, for me anyway, these 3xAAA's might work. I don't love AAA's but I do love the pricing.


----------



## Canuke (Jan 30, 2013)

These have the advantage of using a battery caddy with a "traditional" north-south polarity, which should make adapting an 18500 into it easier. I don't have one to try, though.


----------



## dlong (Jan 30, 2013)

Canuke said:


> These have the advantage of using a battery caddy with a "traditional" north-south polarity, which should make adapting an 18500 into it easier. I don't have one to try, though.



And I don't have any 18500 to try in my flashlights. :-(


----------



## Crazybright (Feb 12, 2013)

Beamhead said:


> I picked up the new ones for $14.69 after coupon yesterday.



That is quite cheap for 3 glovebox/throw away lights. I will look at Costco next time I go.


----------



## mikekoz (Feb 12, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing! I have one of these, and they are OK for the price, but nothing to scream about. They are a pretty generic AAA battery holder type light and the build quality on them is so-so. I think the main thing they have going for them is the price. The only light like this that I have now that I really like is the Rayovac Indestructible. It is not as bright, but is made a bit better and has no strobe!!


----------



## sinnyc (Feb 12, 2013)

I picked up a set this weekend at $14.99. The light looks beefy with larger knurling and it's quite heavy for its size. I wasn't able to separate the head from the body but I might try a strap wrench on one just to satisfy my curiosity. The button is pretty squishy and imprecise and the light uses a Low - High - Strobe series with no memory. There is a momentary mode as well but you have to hold the button in for a full second or two at which point you get high mode until you release. The light is floody and bright (I don't have any way to measure the output) and has a well defined, slightly out of round hot spot with no donuts. It certainly filled the bill for me as far as being a toss-it-in-the-drawer around the house light. I'd say it was worth the money.


----------



## Biker Bear (Feb 12, 2013)

I have the first version of these lights that Costco sold, and set mine up to use the inexpensive Westinghouse LiFePO4 18500s that were available at the time from Walmart. (A spacer since the 18500 was a bit shorter than the adapter, and O-rings around the cell to stop it rattling.) The combination is great for "guilt-free lumens" around the house, and IMO less fiddly than dealing with the 3-AAA adapter - though admittedly a bit more so than just drop the cell in and go. I have no idea if those 18500's are still inexpensively available, but if you've already got an appropriate charger, it might be worth looking into.


----------



## flatline (Feb 12, 2013)

Any danger to these lights if you throw energizer lithium AAA cells in instead of alkaline? Will the extra 0.6v and reduced internal resistance damage anything?

--flatline


----------



## gradio (Feb 12, 2013)

Hummm. was just at Costco last Saturday but have never checked out flashlights, but have seen a couple mags and some off brand in the past just passing.
On my way to Costco, I stopped in Home Depot and nabbed 3 Rayovac Indestructible 2xAA's just for the purpose on going into the glove box of 3 vehicles. No matter, still inexpensive @ $14.99 each, batteries included - rayovac batteries lol


----------



## Top Cat (Feb 14, 2013)

flatline said:


> Any danger to these lights if you throw energizer lithium AAA cells in instead of alkaline? Will the extra 0.6v and reduced internal resistance damage anything?
> 
> --flatline



No problem with lithiums...those will improve the output a hair, but that is an expensive option that will eventually exceed the cost of good rechargables like the Eneloop...and the light itself... 

These are pretty much a throwaway light, but they are pretty bright for what they are and throw a decent beam on plain AAAs.


----------



## flatline (Feb 15, 2013)

Top Cat said:


> No problem with lithiums...those will improve the output a hair, but that is an expensive option that will eventually exceed the cost of good rechargables like the Eneloop...and the light itself...
> 
> These are pretty much a throwaway light, but they are pretty bright for what they are and throw a decent beam on plain AAAs.



I totally agree if it's a light that you actual use enough to run through a set of batteries, but my intention is to throw these in the cars as emergency lights.

Any light that lives in one of the cars gets lithiums, even if the cells cost more than the light. Car lights get used so infrequently that rechargeables provide no cost advantage over lithiums and alkalines are too likely to leave you with a non-functional light that you won't discover until you actually need it.

In reality, I'll never ever use the lights myself. If my edc runs out of juice in an emergency, I'll pull the cells out of the car light to use in my edc. However, my wife only carries a flashlight when she's working, so she might actually need to use a car light which means it's doubly important that the car light isn't dead because some cheap alkaline cell leaked inside.

Anyways, I'll probably pick up a pack of these. They seem like a pretty good deal at $5 a piece.

--flatline


----------



## DaveG (Feb 15, 2013)

I have all the models that were sold at Costco,IMHO the 250 model is tough to beat for what you get for the price paid.


----------



## Top Cat (Feb 15, 2013)

Flatline-That's a well thought-out plan and should work fine for what you want to do. 

I don't know if they are really 250lm, but these lights do provide a very useful amount of light. They throw well on high with a bright hot spot. 

I've been taking one out on late-night dog walking duty, and having some fun high-lighting the local rabbit population...


----------



## dlong (Feb 16, 2013)

DaveG said:


> I have all the models that were sold at Costco,IMHO the 250 model is tough to beat for what you get for the price paid.



Which of the 3 (or is it 4 now?) variations do you prefer?


----------



## mccririck (Feb 16, 2013)

I take it they're throwers? I am more into flood.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 19, 2013)

dlong said:


> Which of the 3 (or is it 4 now?) variations do you prefer?



I like the new 250 lumen model that is in the stores now the best.


----------



## jebatty (Feb 20, 2013)

At $5 each, very hard to beat. Nice semi-flood beam. I have a homemade pvc fitting bike handlebar light holder, and these snap in very nicely. Will have to wait until Spring to see if they take the vibration-shock. At $5, perfection is not required. Good enough is good enough.


----------



## MichaelW (Feb 20, 2013)

When are they going to be upgraded to the xp-g2? I need 275 lumen for $5.
That was sarcastic.


----------



## 4xdog (Feb 20, 2013)

I got a 3-pack of the earlier version of the 3-AAA lights -- 150 lumen IIRC -- at Costco a few years ago, and threw the last one away this weekend. Complete junk in my experience. Electrical problems on each led to them failing just sitting there ready to be used. The LED would sorta light up with a pale glow and nothing more, or the light would flash briefly when batteries were cycled out/in, or the red light in the switch would come on and not go out. 

Cheap to buy yes, but cheap junk. Knowing Costco, the new version could be completely different in all respects. I hope so.

Don


----------



## DaveG (Feb 21, 2013)

4xdog said:


> I got a 3-pack of the earlier version of the 3-AAA lights -- 150 lumen IIRC -- at Costco a few years ago, and threw the last one away this weekend. Complete junk in my experience. Electrical problems on each led to them failing just sitting there ready to be used. The LED would sorta light up with a pale glow and nothing more, or the light would flash briefly when batteries were cycled out/in, or the red light in the switch would come on and not go out.
> 
> Cheap to buy yes, but cheap junk. Knowing Costco, the new version could be completely different in all respects. I hope so.
> 
> Don


 You are right the first ones with the led in the switch were bad to say the least,with the batterys going dead from the switch.The later models do not have that same switch on them. These are still cheap lights,but a more refined cheap light.


----------



## chap2550 (Feb 22, 2013)

My Costco TechLite Lumen Master 200's have gotten a lot of use over the past 12-18 months (garage, boat) and they are doing fine. Good units. The 250's (3-pack) I picked-up a couple of months ago are a little brighter. Build quality seems the same, but I like the feel of the switch on the 200's better. A throwaway light? Maybe... just based on the price. But these are good quality -- NOT at all "throwaway" IMO. Fred Meyer has a 3-pack of small LED flashlights for $5.99 that obviously have less output (roughly 75 lumens +/-) and you COULD could consider them as "throwaway" -- but even these are still quite good... for less that $2 each with batteries (3 AAA).


----------



## VegasSteve777 (Mar 5, 2013)

Canuke said:


> Some time ago, Costco was selling 3-packs of cheap 3xAAA lights originally rated at 150, then 200 lumens.
> 
> There's a third generation out now. Rated at 250 lumens, no surprise there -- but what really caught my eye was the packaging not only flogging the Cree emitter and model, but even the flux bin! That's the first time I've seen that in a B & M light, let alone a cheapie.
> 
> Got a pic of them, didn't buy any. $19.99, with the older 200 lumens knocked down to $16.99.



My Son bought this 3 pack from Costco for work, he's up 16 attics a day for the Gas Company. These low cost lights really do pack a very impressive punch!! When you consider Costcos guarantee, you simply can't go wrong!! EXCELLENT BARGAIN!!!


----------



## mccririck (Mar 5, 2013)

Are they flood to throw?


----------



## flatline (Mar 5, 2013)

VegasSteve777 said:


> My Son bought this 3 pack from Costco for work, he's up 16 attics a day for the Gas Company. These low cost lights really do pack a very impressive punch!! When you consider Costcos guarantee, you simply can't go wrong!! EXCELLENT BARGAIN!!!



What is the Costco guarantee?

--flatline


----------



## PANGES (Mar 5, 2013)

flatline said:


> What is the Costco guarantee?
> 
> --flatline



Basically if anything is wrong with the item, they'll give you a full refund, no questions asked. I've seen people return boxes of half eaten cookies and they didn't even ask. lol. =/


----------



## flatline (Mar 8, 2013)

So I picked up a pack of the 250 lumens lights today, strictly out of curiosity.

They're not bad for a cheap light. My only concern is that the switch appears to be an electronic switch which means there will be some amount of battery drain even when the light is off which potentially makes them unsuitable for being emergency car lights (which was my intention for them).

Can someone confirm that these switches are electronic? If yes, has anyone measured the drain?

--flatline


----------



## gradio (Mar 9, 2013)

PANGES said:


> Basically if anything is wrong with the item, they'll give you a full refund, no questions asked. I've seen people return boxes of half eaten cookies and they didn't even ask. lol. =/



Costco seems to refund better (no questions asked) than most in our experience. I usually send the wife in for that battle... her mouth.


----------



## PANGES (Mar 9, 2013)

flatline said:


> So I picked up a pack of the 250 lumens lights today, strictly out of curiosity.
> 
> They're not bad for a cheap light. My only concern is that the switch appears to be an electronic switch which means there will be some amount of battery drain even when the light is off which potentially makes them unsuitable for being emergency car lights (which was my intention for them).
> 
> ...



If that's true, worst case, you could still unscrew the battery cap and lock out the light that way.



gradio said:


> Costco seems to refund better (no questions asked) than most in our experience. I usually send the wife in for that battle... her mouth.



lol. Whenever complaints need to be made to stores or restaurants, it's usually my girlfriend's job as well. She's better than I am at making people feel bad..


----------



## flatline (Mar 9, 2013)

PANGES said:


> If that's true, worst case, you could still unscrew the battery cap and lock out the light that way.



No good. The threads aren't anodized, so the circuit is complete until you completely unscrew the tailcap. Unless you were suggesting that I store the light in pieces...

--flatline


----------



## Poppy (Mar 9, 2013)

flatline said:


> No good. The threads aren't anodized, so the circuit is complete until you completely unscrew the tailcap. Unless you were suggesting that I store the light in pieces...
> 
> --flatline


You could put a piece of card-stock paper between the carrier and the rear spring contact. I do that with my emergency boom-box radio so that the kids don't run the batteries dry when we have electricity.


----------



## PANGES (Mar 9, 2013)

flatline said:


> No good. The threads aren't anodized, so the circuit is complete until you completely unscrew the tailcap. Unless you were suggesting that I store the light in pieces...
> 
> --flatline



I didn't know they weren't anodized. hehe. Poppy's idea sounds good though.


----------



## flatline (Mar 10, 2013)

Poppy said:


> You could put a piece of card-stock paper between the carrier and the rear spring contact. I do that with my emergency boom-box radio so that the kids don't run the batteries dry when we have electricity.



Yup, that may be what I end up doing. I'll dig out my multimeter later today and see if I can measure the current drain.

Edit: My multimeter reports a current drain of around 0.2mA when the light is turned off. It's a cheap multimeter, so I do not consider this to be a trustworthy reading except to demonstrate that parasitic drain exists.

--flatline


----------



## ohaya (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi,

There was a suggestion that it might be possible to use an 18500 battery in place of the 3xAAA carrier in this thread, but has anyone actually been able to make that work?

I have a thread here discussing what I've tried (and failed) so far, and I'm currently stuck, because even though I have an 18500 that I've been able to make "fit" including a magnet to extend the button, the light won't light with the 18500:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-3xAAA-carrier-(in-Techlite-Lumen-Master-250)

If anyone has any ideas, please let me know (on that thread, preferably).

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## BadgerBrigade (Nov 18, 2013)

So here is the million dollar Question:

Is the 150 lumen really 150 and is the 200 really 200?


----------



## dlong (Nov 18, 2013)

BadgerBrigade said:


> So here is the million dollar Question:
> 
> Is the 150 lumen really 150 and is the 200 really 200?



Ideally, anyone using the FL-1 standard will have followed the ANSI guidelines. However, I am not sure that there is a requirement that the claims be verified by an independent entity.


----------



## dc38 (Nov 18, 2013)

visually, they are slightly brighter than a klarus st20 on max (245 lumens). I have some brightview diffuser film sample that works rather well on flashlights and helps to capture the 'true' output in a flood area. Too bad alot of it goes to waste as i have to cut it to fit. But in short, I have all 3 models in front of me. Upon initial activation, the 150 is slightly dimmer than 150 lm, the 200 is slightly brighter than 200 lm, and the 250 is definitely brighter than 250 lm. After a few minutes, the brightness drops almost imperceptibly, and the brightness drops slowly until it's at about 50% output. - Alkalines SERK with this light. 40 minutes in and the light is already below 50% brightness.


----------



## Canuke (Nov 21, 2013)

I have the 150 and 200, and found that tailcap variation was a much larger variable than between the 150's and 200's... though in my case, all my 150's were the ones with XP-G's, not XP-E's.


----------



## Canuke (Nov 21, 2013)

I would also note that the current Duracell-branded 3AAA lights are another incarnation of these.


----------



## eric lovingood (Dec 23, 2013)

Mine stopped working the same day. Crap!

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## TMedina (Dec 24, 2013)

sinnyc said:


> I've actually been looking for some inexpensive 2xAA lights to keep around the house.



Rayovac Indestructible x2 AA. $15 at Home Depot and it's a great general use and abuse light.


----------

